
Ask HN: How do you imagine the future of household shopping? - flyankur
Groceries &amp; Staples, Fruits &amp; Vegetables, Personal care, Breakfast &amp; Dairy, Beverages, Home &amp; Office needs, etc
======
thecupisblue
I'd love to see a more widespread version of something a company here has done
and something that would be cool to have - I tap on my phone what I want/need
and pick it up on the way home. They have only 1 location for now which makes
it suck, also their mobile app is a react app that lags a lot.

I assume people will still want to go to the store (me including, it feels
relaxing to have a walk around, thinking about different combinations of food,
discovering new things) and I'd love for that store to be something like the
Amazon's new store.

I envision a lot of specialty stores and return of manufacturing - the more we
go towards certain things being common, the more "handmade" or "manufactured"
ones are appreciated.

------
deftnerd
Somewhat implausible future?

I spend some effort to make my house "perfect". Clean, fully stocked with
groceries and bathroom supplies and everything like that.

At night, while I sleep, a robot or team of robots goes through my house to
reset everything to it's "perfect" state.

It'll tidy up, wash the dishes and put them up, do the laundry in the laundry
hamper and fold it when it's done. It would even order replacement supplies
that are getting low, get them off of the front porch when a drone drops them
off in the middle of the night, and put them up.

If a person sleeps lightly maybe the robot would do this during the day when
the family is at work or school.

------
alistproducer2
Pre packaged goods will mostly be ordered online: anything people currently
buy with feeling the need to physically inspect first.

Some people may buy fruit and vegetables sight unseen. I would suspect there
would still be a sizeable market of people that won't and will still go to
markets or stores.

I'm not sure if this means a return to smaller, specialty stores or if only
big box stores that have everything in one place like Walmart, Will Survive.

------
rajeshp1986
People ordering using voice based commands to an AI which adds those items to
basket and places an order. Similar to what Amazon is doing with Alexa.

